# "Friendly" neighbourhood watch



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

hey guys!

ok, this thread is limited to those only in the sign-up thread, if you still wish to join, PM me immediately.

here is the map again:










Ok, the scene to begin with (i will give time frames as we go along )

Sunset over the city, and there is a slight fog, produced by the large solpherus deposits to the north of the area, which react with the air to create the fog, which blows south.

all of the squares on the map are buildings, and connecting them all is a series of paths. there are no roads.

there are many ruins all around, the square to the far right of the map is a ruined chapel, that of Artesh - guardian of the city.

please feel free to begin!

M


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

OOC: Err... I don't get it. What's happening?


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

chrisman 007 said:


> OOC: Err... I don't get it. What's happening?


this is just the intro, basically, you post what your character is doing atm, and the story will develop, atm there is no enemies: that you know of.

(i will also add random civilians/guard characters throughout )

It has been a long hard day, and Golens Vraskas is closing up his tavern (furthest left hand square on the map) - the boundary inn - really, it is on no boundaries at all, but, a names a name!

He locks the door behind him and blows out the gas lantern by the door.

He slowly follows the path towards the hive spire, and hums a little tune on his way.

He kicks a small rock that is sitting in the middle of the path, and watches it scuttle along, until, it bounces back a little along the path.

he stops walking, and looks bemusedly at the rock, "nah" he sighs as he continues walking.

taking a deep breathe he opens the small door into the viax chamber (between the hive and the outside world, kind of like an airlock), and is no longer seen.

OOC: M


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Colonel Rogrer Scytzer strode through the corridors of the military base and pushed his way through two large doors. He entered a meeting room and looked around him at the small group of Death Korps of Krieg senior commanders. Taking his place at the head of the table he looked at each one of them, only his eyes visible beneath the obligatory gasmask.
"So," Scytzer said evenly, "Let this meeting commence. . ."


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Lieutenant Lexon walked around the gate examining security as he did every night. "Evening men." He said returning their salutes. "Everything in order Sargent?" He said looking over to 1st squad's Sargent He nodded back in reply. "Very good men 2nd will be here to change the guard soon." He said over his shoulder walking back to the command post.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius made his way through the battlebarge to the armoury. He walked past his suit of terminator armour and paid a visit to the weapons table. Picking up his stormbolter, he cleaned it, checked it and cleaned it again. He followed suit for his chainfist, making sure everything was working. He had been put on battle-ready status minutes earlier, and made his way with his weapons over to his suit. He slipped the powerfist over the suits left arm and attached the power cables before slipping his storm bolter onto his magna-holster situated on his right hip. He asked the present servitor to check and ready his supply pod, which the machine did immediately. Memories flooded his mind of past battles as he readied himself mentally for the challenge that may arise.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

"Sir, there is something coming in on the scanner" stuttered Sergeant Graskus as he stared at the control panel dejectedly (this job day-in day-out for the last 15 years can do that to you!)

"what do you mean" asked commisar Tranith, "that's, well... impossible"
"sir, its heading our way" the sergeant ran his hands through his hair, and stared at the panel, confused.
"well I say leave it, but watch it! just warn me when this is serious" replied the commisar as he left the watch room of the gate tower (watch tower used to survey the area and skies above the city)
"err... erm... y- y- yes sir" the sergeant sat down as he said this, and pressed many buttons, fiddled with some sliders, and went back to watching the panel and finishing his crossword with his head propped up by one arm.


----------



## captain cortez (Feb 7, 2009)

veritas orion was patroling the gate with lexon just after polishing his power fist, his prize weapon, veritas was chatting with lexon as he did every night.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

OOC: BlackApostleVillhelm has joined:

Name: Scahla Van Beek

Race/Homeplanet: Human/Helghast

Occupation: General of the Second Helghan Division

Equipment: Frag grenades, Helghan MG, battle knife

Bio: After Helghan was discovered by the Imperium some time after the Heresy it soon became a big militaristic planet. Although its inhabitants are human the conditions they live in have caused certain subtle mutations in their genome. There is no psyker gene present in an Helghan so far, their skin is much much paler as is their hair if they have any, they often where breathing apparatusses when on other planets becuase their breathing can become very labored if they are not wearing them due to thier preference to Helghan's atmosphere, thier bodies are much thicker and about 3 inches taller than the normal human, this makes them formidable opponents on the battlefield when their soldiers are coupled with the technology coming out of that system.

As said above Van Beek stands about 3 inches taller than the average human and when in his battlegear is much bulkier. (hope you know what a Helghast looks like) He has slicked back thin blonde/white hair and ocean blue eyes. He is the youngest general to come out of Helghan but is a skilled commander and his men will follow him to hell and back. Like all Helghans he is really blunt and unforgiving and has a gruff voice despite his looks. He and his men are on this planet for a quick resupply and relaxation while one of their ships is repaired.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeagan sat idly in the officer's mess, drinking a cup of caffeine. He preferred eating with the regular troops, as the usual jokes, pranks and scams were absent in the officer's mess. But the food was nicer, that was one thing. A guardsmen clad in fatigues ran into the mess, and beaconed to him. "Sir? You've gotta see this."

Jeagan followed the guardsmen to a watchroom within one of the gate towers. A seargent and a commissar were staring concernedly at one of the many radar screens, but the commissar left as soon as Jeagan entered. "So, what are we looking at?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Scahla sat with his feet up on one of the mess tables in the section of the barracks that was given to him and his men. He tilted his head back as he drained another bottle of the local alcohol and his men laughed as the PDF officer's face next to him turned bright red as he attempted to outdrink the Helghan. Scahla slapped the officer on the back, "Come come friend, it will not happen. Go back to your men in case something is amiss." The officer wearily nodded and almost fell as he got up and walked away, the Helghan troops laughing at him. This was a rare moment indeed for the troops had their masks off so thye could enjoy the food and brew that was flowing. 

They were always seen with their gear on, no matter what. The games and drinking had gone on for only about an hour because they had made port and settled in a little over six hours ago, which is quick compared to how many men his division had. As the fog rolled by the window of the barracks Scahla got a call on the vox, "Sir there is an anomaly that we and the local PDF have picked up." His lieutenant's voice sounded nervous, "I will ready the men, send the word out." "Aye sir." Scahla stood up and slammed his fist on the table, "Helghast! To arms!"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

A Tank commander was busy explaining the latest shipments in the meeting room and everyone else was silent. Colonel Scytzer was staring at the ground vaguely, with no expression on what could be seen of his gas-mask covered face.
"Colonel do you have any opinions... Err Colonel?" Slowly Scytzer lifted his head, his eyes blank.
"Are you my Mummy?" he echoed. Silence followed until suddenly everyone in the room burst out laughing at the same time. "*sigh* That never gets old." joked the Colonel. As they all quietened down Scytzer's second in command, Commander Payne, started to talk seriously again.
"There's a slight build up of troops in the Alleyway of Sorrow but that's nothing out of the ordinary, they always do every few months."
"Just double the men on patrol around the Hive like we always do." advised Scytzer.
"Oh and I've just received a new message." said Payne, "There's something heading towards us, though it's probably nothing as the Commissar on duty is leaving it be."
"Hmm," thought Scytzer, "Triple the men on patrol. I don't want the Chaos forces taking the opportunity of our possible distraction to launch an attack." With the meeting over Scytzer got up and stretched before walking across the base to the Watchroom. He had no other duties for the rest of the day and so thought he might as well check it out. . .


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Aboard the battle-barge the scanners had picked up an object, moving quickly towards the city above which they were stationed. An announcement came over the speakers. _"Vindarius, report to hangar 3, immediately. Battle code 3"_
Battle code 3 meant full armour and weaponry, ready to fight, and Vindarius knew the call well. Suiting up, he strode the length of the armoury and into a teleporter. Milliseconds later he was on the hangar floor, awaiting instruction.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

"sir! its within 400 Macrolenses!" shouted the sergeant
"oh, what is!?" replied the commisar slamming his coffee onto the table in a rage. "Holy damn!" the red dot on the screen had turned into 5 and they were now within the fourth ring on the screen.
"identify them sergeant!"
"err... yessir" the sergeant messed around with the controll panel, and a satellite image came up
"oh shit!" exclaimed the commissar
"ive never seen these before sir, w- w- what are they?"
"tyranid strike pods!" replied the commissar.
the sergeant promptley fainted onto the floor.#
"ah, he'll be fine" the commissar stared at the screen, and muttered to himself: "thats odd, there must be a scouting force here then..." he pressed a few buttons on the panel. "This is tiborax station to fleet admiral Gresk, proceed transmision"
a servitor replied in a monotonous voice: "proceeding..."
"yes commissar?"
"there is an anomaly at 0,198,B75,87, and it needs to be scanned and eliminated"
"im on it"
there was a bleeping noise as the transmission ended.


----------



## captain cortez (Feb 7, 2009)

"lexon don't get too exited i heard tyranid pods are coming our way so we now have longer shifts, better get our weapons at the ready"" there is only the emeror, he is our shield and our protector!" veritas said aloud.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

"yes sir!" replied the 3 guardsmen on the watch

and they holstered their lasguns and re-loaded them, ready for anything that should happen.


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

High on the walls of the Gate, Toman Knaxos stood monitoring the tactical net. Hearing of the incoming xenos, he checked his Incinerator and made ready to receive them. Though primarily here to guard against heretics and daemonic incursion, xenos burned well too. The young guardsmen here would be frightened, they needed a strong example to inspire them to victory.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Colonel Scytzer was halfway to the watchtower when he heard the news. Speaking into the vox he said "Hurry, quadruple the patrols round the Hive and tell them to be prepared for confrontation against Tyranid forces." Then on a different frequency "I want tanks being readied and all soldiers preparing for battle, oh and have my squad meet me at the watchtower."

Scytzer hurried up the steps of the tower and once reaching the top moved to the Commissar's side. His squad appeared moments later, five of them wielding Hellguns including the one medic and the sixth armed with a Grenade Launcher.
"I've ordered my soldiers to prepare for combat incase some of the Tyranids get through or anymore arrive." said Scytzer, "If not already doing it we should start scanning as much of the surrounding space as we can in great detail incase any try to sneak up on us. . ."


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

"you hear that men?" spoke the commissar in a brisk voice
"Yes Sir!" chanted the guardsmen
"ok, now what I want is border patrols, via sections 4 and 5, 6 and 3, 7 and 9"
"Yes sir!" repeated the guardsmen
"ok, and one more thing, good lu-" the commissar's scentence was cut short, as two very large slits appeared in the front of his uniform, from his stomach, as they started to tear upwards, blood poured out of them, and his mouth.

the commissar went white as a sheet, as he started to be lifted from the floor, and then he was rapidly thrown from the watchtower, with a thud he hit the floor. a scutlling could be heard on the rooftop, and then nothing.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"Well Veritas unlike yourself Nids are a very deadly threat to us not in powered armor." He called in to his Vox officer on his Microbead. "I want the entire platoon at the gate he have reports of Xenos activity all weapons armed full combat load." He readied his bolt pistol and looked at Veritas. "I sappose we should head back towards the gate then." He said turning around.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

_"Roger, I have a lock on that xeno"_ Vindarius said through his comms. The single man drop pod rocketed down towards the surface of the planet, heading for just outside the city walls where a lictor was last spotted ripping apart a commisar. 
_"Impact in 10"_ came the call.
_"Target is locked, approaching area now"_
_"5 seconds"_
_"Roger"_ he responded.
The drop pod landed with a resounding thud, it's doors slamming down. Looking around, Vindarius tried to locate the xeno. he looked to his left and noticed some acid eating into the walls. He checked around the base of his drop pod. It was slightly poc marked with acid.
_"Good aiming brother-navigator"_
_"I've had a little practice"_ he said with a chuckle.
_"Vindarius out"_
_"Roger"_

OOC: yes, I did just squash a lictor with a drop pod, get over it


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

((OOC: I'm not complaining))

He he hurried toward the gate Lexon caught sight of something hurtling toward the group near the city to his best guess a drop pod but it was too far for him to tell. "Veritas Is that one of ours or theirs?" He said pointing it out to the spacemarine. He keyed his micro bead again. "HQ we have sighting of an unidentified object landing near the city are you tracking it?" He put his hand on the hilt of his power sword ready to draw it.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

General Van Beek grabbed a rushing Krieg orderly by the neck and pulled the man off his feet, "What the hell is going on here soldier?" The orderly gasped in fear at the sight of the pissed off Helghast, "I-I-I dont know sir." he managed to say. The general grunted, "Dont know huh? What is that you have in your hand then?" He took the paper and opened it, reading it quickly. "Shit, the bugs are here." He put the man down and gave him back the paper, "Tell whatever Krieg commander your giving that to that if he has a problem with me reading that then he can come talk to me." The man nodded and then darted off.

He put his hand to his ear, "Alright men, it seems the bus have come out to play. I want everyone to spread throughout sectors D, E, and F in the lower hive. Those are the only entrances those ugly bastards will use to try and get into the hive from beneath and seeing as how we got the shit part of the barracks we are the closest. Move out." He got a flurry of acknowledgements and then moved off with his retinue toward the watchtower. On his way there he met up with a Krieg officer who was also making is way to the tower, he nodded his head at the officer, "I think I might have scared your orderly. You have come to make sure that the reports are true also?"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius activated his personal teleporter, knelt, and vanished. He reappeared inside the city gates, startling a nearby squad. He grabbed one by the collar of his BDU and asked him where his commanding officer was. Getting no reply from the fear-paralysed soldier, he dropped him the 2 feet above the ground that he had lifted him and walked off in search of someone who seemed to be in charge.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

As Lexon approached the gate he was a space marine appear from nowhere and drop one of his men. "Honored marine i would appreciate it greatly if you would not handle my men in such a way." He said keeping his bearing as he approached the marine. "2nd Lieutenant Lexon Menotep Volkus Guardian's platoon 103 may i be of service?" He keyed his microbead again. "HQ we have a marine here at the gates currently."


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Tyranids," repeated Jeagan, not looking away from the screen. He'd fought Chaos twice before, he'd even fought against terrible daemons but not tyranids. He'd heard stories of horrible monsters devouring anything and everything, with huge claws and giant tentacles. "I'll go ready my men. I jolly well hope that the fleet up above destroys these xenos.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Van Beek heard the soldier's voice over the vox about a marine planetside. "Damned glory boys are here." He muttered to himself. He and his men had fought alongside the space marines before on many occasions, the ones he liked the most so far were the Blood Angels and Salamanders. Every other one thought they were better than he and his men. He could have told them it was their ilk that started the great heresy that tore the imperium apart but he knew when to speak and when not to. The damned Ultramarines were the worst, but he had put them in their place. He had been the overall commander of a siege by the Word Bearers into their home system of Helghan and the ultramarines had come to help.

Their commander had originally tried to take over operations but Van Beek had put his foot down. He smiled as he remembered what he had said _'This is my damn homeworld! You and your men know absolutely nothing about the planets here, how the people and where we shuold fight! You think that you are better than any other humans alive but I tell you you are not! We are the ones who fight the unimaginable hordes on millions of worlds while you pick your battles! We are the ones who fight the unending tides and hold them back! Not you! You and your brothers were broken up into chapters for a reason! I am the commander here now start treating me like that or I will make sure that a few basilisk rounds happen to go off target!' _ The ultramarines had apologised sincerely, which he did not expect, and had helped him throughout the rest of the war. He stopped with the Krieg officer as they reached Watchtower.


----------



## captain cortez (Feb 7, 2009)

"lexon i feel as if we are being watched"


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

just as lexon said this, 3 guardsmen were immediately thrown from the spot they were standing, and a cloud of orangey-green gas started to ploom from the hole in the floor.

The smoke was ruining the shroud feild, and a lictor became visible in the smoke.
One guardsman who had a meltagun pointed right at it, and was the only one who could do damage, was rivited to the spot, and gulped as he looking into the eyes of the lictor.

As if a hand reaching down, the Death Leaper's left talon diver over the IG's shoulder, and into his back, with a "holy fu-" the guardsman was flinged over into a wall with a resounding crash, and then a fizz as the melta canisters burst and melted the corpse.

The lictor dived into the air, and then promptly dissapeared as he left the smoke cloud.

-Next character-

"Sir, we have reports of at least one lictor in the area, and the strike pods are getting closer, what do we do?"
"well soldier, wait, wait for it..." just as the commissa said this, a dot dissapeared from the screen, and a video clip of it being exploded by the fleet's gunnery, and the commissar breathed a sigh of releif. 

(This event was caused by OXC correctly identifying the enemy as a lictor - repolate chip cookie also! this will happen throughout the RP.)


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

"Ah so it is the bugs." Said the general as he studied the screen. "Well that is all I needed to know," He told the commissar that was on duty, "Appraise me of the situation every half hour, my vox channel is Alpha Six-Seven." With that he walked briskly out of the watchtower and made his way to where his men were setting up killzones. The Helghan were experts in urban warfare, second to none, and now they had the chance to show it to the fools who gave them the shit barracks. Van Beek smiled as he put his helmet on, the orange eyepieces of his men staring at him waiting for orders.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Lexon drew his power sword. "REGROUP MEN COVER EVERY DIRECTION!" He said trying to rally his platoon. "HQ I've got a man down and three more possibly wounded a Lictor is loose in the city! I repeat a Lictor is loose in the city." Lexon pushed the activation rune of his power sword and prayed for the best.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

_"I am Vindarius, First Company Terminator for the Legion of Vengeance. I have heard of disturbances in this hive in the form of tyranids. I have already 'disposed' of one Lictor class xeno, and I am trying to locate who is in command, so that they may direct my abilities to the location that they are most needed in."_ he boomed, his mic changing his voice slightly and amplifying it so it is heard outside the inbuilt comm system.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

General Van Beek heard the marine's voice over the comms and cursed, bastard took his time getting here. So far he and his men were holding the three gates into the hive wastes where the bugs were trying to squeeze through, but they were going to need to get some bigger guns down here and he didnt have enough. He listened to his mens' reports coming in, they were slowly pushing the bugs back to the gates but the slums down here were almost as bad as Helghan and the streets were winding all over the place. 

(Edited a little out at the request of the GM-darkreever)


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"The slums are the current hot bed for activity you'll want to go there General Van Beek just sent out a call for reinforcements." He said giving hte Hugh spacemarine direction to the slums. "The Emperor protects." He said before turning his attention to the rest of his squad. "Sergent report!"

"Sir Jenkins bought it when his meltagun blew, thomas broke his leg in the fall, and the rest of the men are fine but all we have are lasguns."

Lexon imeadtly keyed his micro bead. "Wheres the rest of my platoon?"

His Vox officer replied. "Sir 2nd and 3rd are en route 4th is still getting their heavy bolter."

"Tell them to bring first 1st auto cannon as well i trust 2nd and 3rd also have their heavy weapons?"

"Yes sir 2nd brought their missle launcher and 3rd their heavy bolter."

"Very good." He turned his attention to Veritas. "You'd best go with the other spacemarine my men can hold the gate once the rest of the platoon arrives."


----------



## captain cortez (Feb 7, 2009)

"sure thing sir" Veritas replied


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

a tyranid lictor lay on the floor, one of its limbs hanging off by a thread, acidic blood pouring out.

A boot stepped on it, causing more acid blood to ooze out, hissing as it ate into the corpse and the floor.

the character left the tyranid lying there, and ran towards the gate, and just as an imperial guardsman noticed the blur moving towards him, his throat was cut, and a gaping hole was left as his head collapsed to the floor.

"OH MY GOD!" shouted the guardsman next to him, as another was sick onto the floor at the sight of their former comrade, decapitated, and still kneeling behind the sandbags.

"FUCK!" exclaimed the sergeant, "Men, prepare arms, and watch for anything, I mean ANYTHING!"

just as he shouted this, the blur stopped, to reveal a cloak which blew to the side in the wind, and promtly dissapeared into a cloud of black gas.

"WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT!?" shouted the sergeant. "Anybody?"
"sir, this is wrong, im leaving" explained a guardsmen as he and 3 others turned and ran from the sandbags.

"I'll shoot you for desertion you dogs!" and just as the sergeant raised his laspistol to shoot them, they all collapsed, having all been sliced perfectly horizontally accross the abdomen.

"Oh shit..." spoke the sergeant as he saw the blur start to move towards him, after somehow moving into the sand bag emplacement.

"what are you?" asked the sergeant, drawing his powersword. there was no reply.
"WHAT are you!?" shouted the sergeant and as he did so, the blur stopped and slowly materialised to reaveal a startling figure standing before him.

OOC: who looks like this:









"I..." spoke the figure, in a hoarse whisper as he walked towards the sergeant, who was shaking all over.
"I, am death, and it is your turn to leave" and as if with the speed of light, the figure was behind the sergeant, with a hand over his mouth, the metal spikes of the gauntlet cutting into the sergeant's cheeks.

Suddenly a pair of blades threw themselves through the sergeants chest, and as all life drained from him, he dropped the melta bomb.

It beeped only once, due to the time setting, but by the time the charge detonated, the figure was gone, in a cloud of smoke.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

OOC: this double post is only to seperate the different scenes, to make it more understandable for you guys! 

All was calm in the watchtower control room, the only thing interupting this calm was the repetetive beep of the radar scanner, and the green light it emmitted: but despite this, nobody answered.

The three tech-adepts and the commissar lay there, motionless, and just before the sergeant who was monitoring the panel could shout for help, the lictor's blades hit home, causing blood to spray all over the control panel, and the sergeant to drop into a bleeding pile on the floor.

The lictor activated it's phase field, and was seen no more, all that could be heard was the fiz of the blood on the hot wires of the control deck, and the gargling noise created by the sergeant's corpse.

There was silence.

(*NEW SCENE!*)

Aboard the Maximus (destroyer class), there was much going on, servitors scuttling to and fro, techmarines servicing parts, and the thud of the guns.

They were engaging the tyranid fleet.

All of a sudden the ship lurched, as if a giant wave had struck it, and it was tilted to one side, causing wires, caskets, boxes, crates, parts, and tech servitors alike to come cascading down the deck and to be crushed against the lower wall.

Then the ship lurched again, as if a child was playing with it, and it was bent in on itself, the metal shreiking as it tore.

They had engaged, the tyranid strike pod had hit the ship, and had somehow not been picked up on the radar.

The boom of escaping oxygen filled the deck, and all life was sucked out of the tech marine (literally).

The ship was torn in two, and dissapeared off the radar.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Eugene* has joined the RP:

Race : Human
Name: Fang
Info: 28 yrs old, 6 and half foot tall, trimmed black hair
Favoured Weapon: Catachan pattern lasgun
Wargear: Catachan pattern lasgun with executioner attachment, dog tag, Catachan Fang knife, frag grenades, autopistol, snakebite leather pouch with a krak grenade inside.
Trained in: Quick-draw, sprinting and jungle fighting
Expert in: Flora knowledge
Other info: Recruited from Ragnaross V, Fang has found himself on Vorkus after following the trail of the Tyranid scum.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

"Oh noes.." Fang said as he saw the Tyranid's strike pods coming down. The lictors had done their job setting up good trails of pheromone, Fang decided he should take up a good position, because the gargoyles would be coming..


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

(OOC: Sorry I took so long. Also, I didnt post my name. Its Marcus)

A sudden BOOM was heard on the front line of the tyranids.
"Looks like the det packs work" Marcus said as a line of men stared at him in the bloody mess that was tyranids. "More are coming, I would get ready" he said as he got land mines out and started laying them down. (note that this is an expeditionary force (1 drop pod) that I just blew up) "More are coming, I would get ready" he told the men."It looks like something is wrong." he said while walking away.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

Lexon finished Directing his troops into position at the gate once all teh ehavy weaposn where set up and firing lanes establsihed he called command. "HQ this is 103 we are in position at the gate what do you advise?"


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Fang saw dark figures in the night sky cowering the moon light, the searched lights of the city begun to scan the air, but it the darkness was inpenetratable, adding to the chaotic atmosphere of the battle. 

"-what do you advise?", bluttered a com-bead left carelessly on the ground, picking it up, Fang said, "Give them hell!" and pointed his lasgun at the flying creatures.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

_"Give them hell!"_

"Who the hell is this!?" Lexon said angrily into his microbead. He knew everyman in his platoon and who ever this guy was he sure wasn't one of his. 

((Changed after finding out my mistake))


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius turned to see a group of gargoyles flying towards him and the platoon he was with. The lasguns started to injure a few, and brought down two, but it wasn't quite enough. Arm outstretched, he pulled the trigger on his storm bolter. A chain of four barks rang out over the battlefield just before four of the creatures exploded in mid air. He started double tapping his trigger, 2 bolts slamming home into each creature, causing them to come down in a gory mess.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Eugene said:


> "Give them hell!" and pointed his lasgun at the flying creatures.


what are you shooting?



Benidem said:


> "Gargoyles!"


really? no



Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> gargoyles flying towards him and the platoon he was with.


really, who are you guys shooting?



IamI1966 said:


> (note that this is an expeditionary force (1 drop pod) that I just blew up.


ok, well:

1) Tyranids dont use drop pods, that is space marines.
2) When and How did this arrive?
3) Please stop creating things that happen with the nids:

YOU guys, you are all playing as YOUR characters, i know there may be more of them, but I am playing as the tyranids: so you guys creating things is like me getting control of your guys, hardly fair.

I will allways post how events unfold, and when new xenotypes arrive, (allthough this may take longer than you want), please stop DIY'ing.

Yes, when they arrive, you can shoot the hell out of them, and please post how you do so, and how many you kill, but NO they havent arrived yet.

I have a "schedule" of how things have to go in order for later events to make sense: please dont mess it up, it took me ages to put together.

thanks

M


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh, woops, I was just playing along


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

OOC: ok, that was a lovely little rant there :so_happy:

IC:

1) Veteran Sergeant Fraskus and Commissar Treal:

"Commisar? what do you want me for?" ask the sergeant as they stood in the open (between hive and bottom of map)
"well Fraskus" replied the commissar, getting a map out of his breast pocket. "I need the autocannons here, the fortified emplacements moved forwards to here, and then a command post here" (pointing to places along the new front line on the map).
"yessir!" shouted the sergeant as he saluted, turned and ran over to his squadron.
"and then you..." said the commissar pointing towards Vindarius "you can just, erm, well..." stuttered the commissar as his hulking figure towered 3 feet taller than he was, the commissar gulped. "could you just erm... stand over there, and enforce the command post? I need the morale boosted, and you blasting stuff to shreds ought to help".

The commissar smiled as he patted the terminator's arm, and walked off to discuss with the other officers.

SCENE 2) The comms breifing centre (replying to lexon shouting over his microbead)

"well sir, THIS is the command breifing room, I think you need to adjust your frequency, and less shouting please"

SCENE 3) The imperial watch on the gates

"Ok men" started the gunnery officer. "I need the big guns here, here and here (pointing to places on the wall), aimed over there (pointing to the newly set up front line)."

"YES SIR" shouted the men in unison as they scuttled about, readying their heavy weaponry (Lascanon, 2 mortars, 1 autocannon and a missile launcher)

The commissars vox unit bleeped.

"Yes?"
"sir, we need you in the command post right away!" said a young vox operator in the enw command post.
"on my way"
"over and out sir"
the commissar released the pressel on his vox unit.
"OK, I need somebody over here to lead this gunnery team!"
the commissar looked around.

(Who wants the luck job of commanding these guns? )

OOC: M


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

_"Very well, commisar"_

Vindarius turned and strode towards the command post, checking his weapons and comms systems as he did so. 

_"Enter voice log"

"Accepted, enter log"

"Check armour where contact was made with commissar and clean, end log"_


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

It took a moment for Fang to realise that there were no gargoyles in the area, and he was shooting at a flying piece of paper, "Blast! I must have be too paranoid.. Calm down, Fang.." He turned his attention to his comm-bead and spoke "I'm ... Superman!" eager to see how the person on the other end would reply.

Fang saw something orange, like a pair of eyes, and decided to follow them cautiously..


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Another explosion rocked the area where Van Beek and his command squad were huddled at the moment. Just as he and his men were making some serious headway the bugs had acted like they had been bit in the butt and hauled ass back towards their positions, swamping them. He cursed as a hormagaunt fell on top of him, its head blown off. He had a moment to call in to command, _*"For the love of the Emperor where the hell is our support!?" *_ He stopped as he let loose with is hellgun over the barricade and ducked back, _*"I repeat, command, where in the name of the bloody fucking eye is our support!? Emperor damn you bastards, if I get out of this I am going to make sure each of you have my steel shod boot so far up your ass that you'll be spittin bullets! Now get that damned support down here!" *_ He knew that the Helghan were reknowned for their bad language but usually they got rid of it once they hit command level, but at the moment Van Beek wanted to make sure he got the message across.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Another explosion rocked the area where Van Beek and his command squad were huddled at the moment. Just as he and his men were making some serious headway the bugs had acted like they had been bit in the butt and hauled ass back towards their positions, swamping them. He cursed as a hormagaunt fell on top of him, its head blown off. He had a moment to call in to command, _*"For the love of the Emperor where the hell is our support!?" *_ He stopped as he let loose with is hellgun over the barricade and ducked back, _*"I repeat, command, where in the name of the bloody fucking eye is our support!? Emperor damn you bastards, if I get out of this I am going to make sure each of you have my steel shod boot so far up your ass that you'll be spittin bullets! Now get that damned support down here!" *_ He knew that the Helghan were reknowned for their bad language but usually they got rid of it once they hit command level, but at the moment Van Beek wanted to make sure he got the message across.


dude...

did you even read my rant?

*sigh*

:angry:

M


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

(ooc: OK, ignore my last post)

"Commissar, sir, Marcus reporting for duty." Marcus saluted Commissar Treal. "I am a demolition, explosives, and similar stuff that goes BOOM real big expert. Where am I needed?" he asked while taking out various sets of det packs.


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

((Sorry i misread someone elses post and thought there were flying nids attacking which i assumed where gargoyles that one was my bad again i'm sorry.))

_"I'm ... Superman!"_

Great just what I need a comedian. He thought to himself shaking his head. "Soldier your talking to an officer you have five minutes to report to the gate before I hand this matter over to the reggimental commisar." He said coldly he didn't have time to play game while there where Nid's on the loose.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Ignoring the officer, Fang followed the orange eyes, and found Helghasts.. (But Fang didn't know that..)

Some of them were shooting into the darkness.. "Can't blame them, their helmets must be making their vision really bad..".

"Officer .. whoever you are, do you know of any Imperial forces that look out of the ordinary?" Fang asked the officer.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Colonel Scytzer could bare the suspense no more.
"That's it I want all Death Korps over to that Hive NOW!" He said into his combead. He was getting worried that when the first proper Tyranid attack wave came, which he expected due to his doubting the ability of the Imperial Fleet currently in battle with them, the Hive would be the first target.

A little while later the force of Death Korps of Krieg was nearly finished assembling. The remaining civilians were being evacuated to the safest places of the Hive while swarms of gas-mask wearing soldiers took up positions in building and were busy constructing makeshift barricades to give them an extra few moments if the bugs actually reach them. Artillery was being set up all over the place and tanks were being positioned on main roads where there cannons could cause the most damage and could help to block the enemy advance. On the road just in front of the safe houses sat two Lemon Russes with a Basilisk just behind them, its turret sitting inbetween theirs. In front of the tanks were positioned two squads of Death Korps and Scytzer with his command squad.
"We're ready for you alien scum." He spat, at least, he hoped so. . .


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: this is to countermand my last post so as not to screw up mag's plans, sorry dude for the last one.

Van Beek settled down a little as his men held their positions more steadily and stood thier ground. There was a lull in the battle and he wanted to see what was happening topside, _*"Command, this is Van Beek of the Helghan Second. I have two questions for you that better be answered, first; why the hell have you not answered any of my comms? and second; what is the situation topside? Answers better come quickly or I will send my own damned Commissar up there." *_ He turned and thought he saw a shadow following one of his men. He stood watching as his soldier moved towards a position and saw the shadow again. He turned to his squad, _*"Wait here."*_ 

He crept toward where he saw the shadow last and calculated where it should be now, and stopped as he heard the quite crunch of boots on rubble. He stood up and reached around what he was hiding behind and grabbed a soldier by the back of the collar. The soldier looked stunned at being caught. Van Beek lifted the man off the ground and level with his pale face, he saw the soldier look at the pins and medals on his greatcoat that signified him as a General of an Imperial Army and snorted at the man. He pulled him into the light and tossed him in a corner where he had nowhere to run but let the soldier stand, _*"I want to know what the hell you are doing down here and why you are stalking one of my men soldier, I have heard of your regiments Catachan. Stealthiest bastards righ behind the Tanith, now my questions."*_


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Fang saw the badge and knew that the big guys were allies, not having any real excuse for stalking them, Fang tried to give a reasonable excuse..

"I was just looking for you, sir. I have a message from the .. command! They said ..-told me .. that they are .. too busy looking after the other sectors .. besides you Helghasts can surely handle yourselves right?"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Van Beek let a smile cross his face, "Tell command they can shove it up their arses. On the other hand are you here on your own soldier? Or are you following a regiment? I need a good scout in this area, you up for it?"


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

"I am with the PDF here, sir. And sure thing, you can count on me! What do you need scouting?" Fang was impressed by the friendly smile on the general's face, he decided to hang out with the Helghasts, they were cool afterall..


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

_*"Follow me."*_ said Van Beek and he turned knowing the soldier would follow him. He returned to where his retinue were waiting and taking sporadic shots at the bugs. He ducked low behind the barricade and showed the trooper a map of the underhive slums, _*"Alright, we have positions here, here and here. They are all stationed to block the flow of bugs from these three gates that lead to the wastes. We may be on the defensive down here but so far attacks are sporadic at best. Once fugging command decides to answer my calls I will be appraised of what's happening topside and we will have more information to work with. What I want you to do is to check this northern gate dead ahead of us. So far we have been able to close the other two mechanically but this one wont budge, I want you to figure out what is blocking it or stopping it from closing. If we can close all three then we can stem the tide of bugs once it comes and hits us hard, if it even will, but if that door stays open then we are going to be in hell down here for quite awhile. The vox channel you will use to keep in touch with me is 266, if you see something out of the ordinary you let me know. Now get out of here."*_

He looked back to the map and began ordering his men to different positions now that the other two doors were closed. They were going to need all they had once the shit hit the fan in this scum slick underhive.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

OOC: cheers guys, this is now all cleared up.

OOC: @BAV: yeah, sorry for taking so long, i was just working out how all of the endings i have planned can be linked 

IC:

Just as the sergeant looked up at the reader screens in the radar tower (OTHER side of the gate to the other watchtower ), a great quake was felt, and screams could be heard.

Great gouts of flames were thrown out of the side of the controll room, and the dust in the air ignited, making the sergeant and the servitors, "overly toasted".

The commissar in the command post crouched and called for a medic, for the guardsman in front of him, sliced open by shrapnel.

"WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS!?" shouted a guardsman, pointing over to a cloud of smoke.
"NOBODY MOVE!" replied the commissar, reaching for a grenade belt from his left arm. Just as he raised it up to throw, his arm was blasted clean off by a ball of plasma fire which came from the smoke.

Several more plasma shots followed, tearing the command post into shreds. It had begun.

Before the guardsmen knew what hit them, they were overrun by ripper swarms, and they knew, the consumation would follow.

Lieutenant (SP?) Hesk was crouching behind a crate, and he looked up, and suddenly went the colour of a sheet, painted white. He raised his lasgun, trembling, and fire as fast as he could, killing off the swarm of rippers biting into the commissar. And as he turned to help the medic, he was caught off-guard. The spine travelled right through his throat, taking with it his adam's apple, oesophegous (SP?) and windpipe. The guarsman dropped to the floor, and was the only one left in the command post long enough to see the swarm of tyranids puring from the strike pod, he pulled the pin on the frag belt, and a smoke grenade, waiting to die.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

_*"Son of a bitch!"*_ yelled Van Beek as another explosion rocked the housing block he was in. He and his men regrouped and set up a very well planned defense around the area of the last gate that needed to be closed after he had sent the PDF trooper to go scout it out. He had heard the sporadic commotion in the watchtower as the bug swarn hit the hive full force. Only three minutes later a swarming tide had burst through the last gate and was heading straight for his army's position. He and his men had set up defenses and roadblocks to funnel the nids in one direction, into their killzones. 

So far the bugs were dying horrendously and his men were holding their own but the tide was endless and if they couldnt get that door closed soon then they would have a hell of a time down here. He opened up a link to the general comms channel hoping that anyone would listen, especially the marines, _*"This is Van Beek! We need some serious support in this shithole! I need support now! If you dont want these bugs swarming up and biting you in the arse then you need to send support now! No infantry, we need big guns immediately!"*_ He curse again as a flurry of needles hit the wall he was hiding behind. He heard one of his artillery pieces let loose and a flurry of nid parts flew in every direction accompanied by dirt and rubble. He saw one of his men with needles poking out of his body pull a pin on a grenade belt and run at the swarm, just as he was stabbed by the first bug the grenade blew and another explosion shoook the underhive. his men and armor were holding for now but if they didnt get some heavey reinforcements soon then the underhive would soon belong to the nids.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Colonel Scytzer was busy roaring orders down his comm. traps were being sprung constantly and there was a never ending booming as artillery and tanks opened fire. Scytzer then noticed someone calling for support across the comm.
"This is General Scytzer of the 119th Death Korps of Krieg. So far we are successfully holding back the line of Tyranids trying to break through us and I'm sure I could still spare you something." said Scytzer down the line, then after a moments thinking, "I'll send down a Leman Russ and half a dozen artillery carriages but I'm afraid I can spare no more." After ending the transmission and signalling at the support that needed to be sent below, Scytzer drew his Power Sword. It would probably be at least an hour until any Tyranids reached them but he couldn't help it and found it giving him an extra boost in confidence. He just hoped that it would last. . .


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Fang was about to check out the North Gate when a ripper appeared, "Wha.. " Then Fang saw a swarm of them coming from behind, "God, they want to consume this planet raw!" Fang ran back to the Helghast position firing his autopistol at the small creatures..


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

"OK to the Warp with this! First squad close the gate everyone else kill those damn nids!" Lexon got onto the wall with his men and began firing his bolt pistol at the Xenos. The heavy weapons opening up cutting holes in the Tyranid advance. "HQ this is 103 Xenos are attacking the gate. I've ordered it to be shut."


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius heard the radio chatter clearly. He knew his time would come soon, he would reap vengeance upon these foul xeno. He heard the helgast needed support. Activating his personal teleporter, he locked onto the radio signal given off by their commander before materialising next to him seconds later.

_"How may I be of assistance Helgast"_ he said, looking down upon the armoured guardsman.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Van Beek almost shit his pants hearing the huge terminator's voice next to him. "Holy shit!" he said as another explosion shook the ground. He composed himself and offered his hand in the warrior's shake to the marine, hoping he wouldnt crush his hand. At that moment he saw the PDF trooper sprinting back towards their position, _*"Give him covering fire damnit!"*_ His men opened fire killing the nids who were chasing him. _*"I thank you for your timely arrival sir. I will appraise you of the situation, my men are holding the bugs at the moment and will be now that the krieg officer has been kind enough to send us some armored support. But we need that middle door closed, problem is it wont close for whatever reason and with the tide of bugs coming through it i doubt we will be able to close it anyways. I need you to go and support the left flank. We have almost no armor there but i fear the bugs will find out soon and try to over run it. My hope is that this will not happen with you there. Beware the buildings are tighter than ever which explains the absence of vehicles but my men are unrivaled in urban warfare. You will be a rally point for them. Please make haste, we will be fine here."*_ He made the sign of the aquila, _*"For the Emperor."*_ He turned and set up a comms to the krieg commander, _*"This is General Van Beek, I thank you for sending the support Colonel, we will take care of your boys. Might you appraise me of the situation topside?"*_ Another explosion shook the hive and he fired his hellgun over the barricade at a group of nids.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Fang made it back behind cover just in time, the bugs were firing symbiote all over the place, he thanked the Helghasts for giving him cover fire. "Nobody can close that gate! Maybe its better this way! Rather than letting them gather en'masse and charging the gates open!"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"Well General, we are causing horrendous casualties to the Tyranids but somehow they are still advancing slowly. We should still be fine for some hours though so by then lets hope that you have mostly dealt with your targets so you can send us some supp-" Colonel Scytzer was speaking quickly into his comm when suddenly a giant needle whizzed through the air and smashed it clean off the side of his face, luckily without actually hitting him. Looking up he saw a squad of Gargoyles swoop towards them.
"Open fire!" he roared and the three tanks and Death Korps all opened fire, obliterating them in seconds.
"Colonel," yelled a junior officer as he raced towards there positions "the Gargoyles sprung their own ambush and swarms of Gaunts are breaking through and will be here any minute!"
"Blast, send Karl's and Leary's squads to plug that leak." responded Scytzer just as the first wave of Gaunts turned the corner towards them. The colonel roared again and they all opened fire. It appeared that the hole in their defences was successfully being blocked as the waves of bugs started to grow smaller. They still managed to reach combat though. Scytzer launched himself forward, knocking two of them backwards before slicing the face of another's clean off. Spinning on one foot he smashed another one into a gory soup and booted one in the face, knocking it squealing to the ground. . .


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

as the guardsmen were being eaten, they noticed that it was slower than they expected.

something was wrong.

they looked, and the tyranids seemed to be fighting each other.

but when the sergeant got his binoculars out, he noticed this wasnt the case.

"DAEMONS!!!" shouted the sergeant. "DAEMONS! IN THE FRONT LINES!"

everybody was confused, and looked hard.

it wasnt until the entire squad was torn apart by the figure (from earlier)

that they realised, it wasnt just them and the bugs.

captain Fras spoke; "this place is tainted...", just as he was torn limb from limb by the figure, who promtly dissapeared.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

_Very well_ Vindarius said. He turned and started to run towards the middle gate, using his in-built navigation systems to find his way through the buildings in the deep hive.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 27, 2008)

Fang saw the big guy went towards the gate, bypassing all the hostiles around him, "Maybe I should follow him, give him some company.." Fang proceeded to do so..


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

Marcus, having just woken up from his nice little nap, realized that the gates were surrounded by nyds. He grabbed the nearest guardsman and yelled in his face "WHY DID NOBODY WAKE ME UP"
"Uh... well..."
"OH FORGET IT" he yelled as he pushed the man twords the nyds. he took out a detonator and pressed the Big Red Button. A small hole was made outside the breach in the 'nyd lines. he then took out his grenade launcher and started to fire wildly into the 'nyds.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Van Beek just nodded at the guardsman as he went after the huge terminator. The noise down here was horrendous and Van Beek was forced to put his helmet on so he could hear in the future. Bugs were pouring in all over the place but the traps that his men had set up in the lull of the battle were proving their worth at the moment as they funnelled the bugs into certain killzones where they were torn to pieces. All around him Van Beek could see the telltale orange eyes of his men and smiled as he thought of their last battle against some traitor gaurdsmen. 

The orange glow had served as a terror tactic on its own. Everytime one of the traitors saw the eyes in the dark they knew they were dead. But the tactic was of no effect to the bugs so his men fought openly. Screams and bellows could be heard coming from his line and terrifying screeches from the bugs could be heard answering them. _"Sir!" _his vox crackled to life. *"Yes!? Who is this?!" *he yelled into his vox. _"This is scout squad nine sir! We have located a warp rift that has opened up outside of the last gate, our auspex puts it outside of the hive and above ground but we are starting to see daemons in small numbers!" _Van Beek cursed under his breath, _*"Get back here now!"*_ _Shit_, he thought, _can this get any worse?_


----------



## captain cortez (Feb 7, 2009)

Veritas noticed something coming round the corner he had to contact base
"sir I may need back up."


----------

